# Wine Grapes Direct



## homer (Jan 26, 2014)

Bought a couple of expensive buckets of Pinot from these guys, great service, arrived when they said they would, even threw in some yeast, nutrient, oak and advise.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 26, 2014)

Wow, $175 a bucket. How did the wine turn out. How many gallons did you end up with?


----------



## homer (Jan 28, 2014)

ibglowin said:


> Wow, $175 a bucket. How did the wine turn out. How many gallons did you end up with?



It ain't cheap, Mike's a good salesman, (works out to about $12 a bottle) it's second rack with some oak and working on MLF, got a little over 6 gallons, as far as how it turned out... I'll let you know in a couple of years. bk


----------



## MarLac (Jan 28, 2014)

I called them yesterday. WOW...you're right. They aren't cheap. They were a bit concerned about shipping to West Texas because everything here takes longer unless you ship FedEx or UPS overnight. We're so far out from Midland that a 3-5 day ground shipment takes 7-10 days to find us.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 28, 2014)

Keep us posted!


----------



## mvcrews (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for the thread!



MarLac said:


> I called them yesterday. WOW...you're right. They aren't cheap. They were a bit concerned about shipping to West Texas because everything here takes longer unless you ship FedEx or UPS overnight. We're so far out from Midland that a 3-5 day ground shipment takes 7-10 days to find us.



Not sure who you called, but I haven't talked with anyone from Texas this week...

Had we spoken I would have said that while a 7-10 day transit time isn't ideal, this time of year the grapes are still likely to be pretty much frozen when they get to you. Or you could coordinate to pick them up at the FedEx in Midland sometime when you or someone else were in town and that would cut it down to a 4 business day ship time.


----------

